# small fasteners



## bronson (Feb 24, 2012)

I just thought i would post this for Canadians looking for small hardware i just ordered 0-80 cap head screws in 2 sizes, set screws and 2-56 in 2 sizes and set screws shipping taxes everything all in qty 50 of bolts and 20 of set screws $40 seem really fare to me. http://www.microfasteners.com/index.cfm

Let me know if you guys know of better places.

I went to http://www.brafasco.com/ and they wanted $50 for 50 0-80 cap head screws.

Bronson


----------



## b.lindsey (Feb 24, 2012)

I have used microfasteners for years now and always find their prices and service good...as long as you don't mind buying 50-100 of each item. Even then its often cheaper than buying 10 from another source. No affiliation, just a satisfied customer.

Bill


----------



## pete (Feb 24, 2012)

Bronson,
Thanks for a very usable tip.

While I haven't used them in quite awhile, Pacific Fastners was another good company to deal with. With some unusual and hard to find items like Titanium screws and bolts when any reduction in weight would help the design. But since it's been awhile, I'm not 100% sure they still stock those.

Pete


----------



## Stan (Feb 24, 2012)

Have you found anyone in Canada with .031" hex wrenches. You need them for the 2-56 set screws. I have tried every source I can think of in Edmonton and haven't found any.


----------



## IronHorse (Feb 24, 2012)

Stan; I got some from KBC, they have a Canadian site. I always got good sevice.


http://www.kbctools.com/can/companyinfo.cfm


IronHorse


----------



## Catminer (Feb 24, 2012)

Microfasteners has .035 hex keys also.
Snap-has .024, .035, and.050 as their small sizes.

 Peter


----------



## bronson (Feb 24, 2012)

Stan I will check my collection of allen keys tomorrow i have hundreds and if i have extras i will send you one.

Bronson


----------



## Stan (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies on hex wrenches. I really hate to send off a mail order for a couple of three cent items from a company that I have not been buying from. I am not desperate, I have one that I have spent hours searching for on the floor when it got pushed off the bench. When I had a shop in the US, it was simple to add items like this to an order from Travers or Enco. In Canada it is not so easy.


----------



## bronson (Mar 10, 2012)

Stan sorry it took so long but i did check and to my surpise i didnt have any so i too will have to order some.

Bronson


----------



## shred (Mar 10, 2012)

By an odd coincidence I was looking for bulk 0.035" hex keys last night for a possible small-run product using 2-56 set screws. Enco has 'imports' at ~$5 per 100 or 'Eklund' for ~$20 per 25. Is there really that big a difference between a 5 cent key and a dollar one?

The 0.035" size is one size smaller than most any set goes to, so I may try to redesign for 4-40 or #3 if I have any but it will be tight.


----------



## DLM (Mar 10, 2012)

I have used this place and i have had good service.
http://www.americanmodeleng.com/id37.html

They are in Florida they have all of your model fasteners and short length of material.

As far as Allen wrenches go some of the import is not the best in the west they are too soft you are better off with higher quality.

McMaster Carr has the .035 x 2 3/4 in. long part # 7122A37 .38 cent each. That is the size for a 2-56 set screw.

A handy tip is to cut the short L off and put the long end in your small pin vice makes it a lot easier to start those little screws.

Hope all this helps. Don in Pueblo Co.  

.


----------



## Mosey (Mar 10, 2012)

I recently went through this same search for a hex driver for 2-56 socket head fasteners, and went with a series 263 hex driver from WIHA. It is .35"/.9mm, and quite obscure. WIHATOOLS.com is worth a look, as they make top quality German hand tools of all kinds. Love the precision and hardness of the driver, which allows you to tighten those tiny fasteners in small places.


----------



## mklotz (Mar 10, 2012)

Xcelite makes them too...

http://www.buy.com/prod/cooper-hand...35-inch-hex-screwdriver-midget/219330945.html


----------



## Stan (Mar 12, 2012)

From my days in the electronic business I have many of Excelite's miniature tools, including the very small spline wrenches (Bristo keys) that used to be in all the small instrument knobs. I also have the small nut drivers where the biggest one is about .125" and the collet wrench for the knurled nuts on toggle switches.

These kind of tools are no longer sold in the local retail or wholesale outlets who are only interested in the high volume items. The large machine tool dealer where I shop has to send a runner next door to the distribution warehouse to get 2-56 taps. 1/4 -20 they have by the hundred in ten different styles. 

Internet shopping and big box stores have completely changed the market and not always for the better. When I did industrial service, cost was no concern, but having to order a hex wrench by mail could put both you and your customer out of business.


----------

